# Lee Benson



## minorleaguehoopz (Jun 5, 2002)

*Lee Benson*

Summer - Kansas Cagerz (USBL League) 3 games.

July - Shaw's Pro Summer League (Washington Wizards team) 

Sept. 17 - Drafted by Rockford Lightning (CBA,1st round (7)) . Was a CBA Draft hold out (Doesn't happen often).

Mid October - Signed with Lightning placed on the 'Inactive Reserve List'(no injury, just unhappy. switched agents).

Oct. 30 - Signed with a pro team in Greece without getting a formal release from Rockford. Has yet to pay the waiver fee of $25,000.
http://cf.rrstar.com/sports/storypage.cfm?ID=3516


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear this. He gave a tearful interview while he was in DC. I really felt for the guy and he sounded like he was on the right track. I hope he can turn things around.


----------

